# Vice Magazine: "Meeting the cast of the Only Way is Dalston"



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's how the producers advertised the audition:



> _This is about celebrating youth culture, through self-expression _–_ and the hub is East London. It's about subverting people's expectations of the scene here _–_ and showing how raw talent is emerging. During the show, mentors and experiences will help nurture innovative flair and give you the chance to showcase your unique ideas. The eventual winner will be supported by MTV and their skills and visions will be shown to the world. _
> _
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## gabi (Oct 13, 2011)

ive never really got the anti-hipster thing. each to their own.

but yeh. looks like a bit of an own-goal for vice.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

gabi said:


> ive never really got the anti-hipster thing. each to their own.
> 
> but yeh. looks like a bit of an own-goal for vice.


My mate who lives on the Lower East Side of NYC could give you some pretty good reasons to feel the hate, but that's a different story.


----------



## horrid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

what a fuckin nob


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2011)

From article said:
			
		

> *What do you feel you could bring to the show?
> Jonathan: *We’re both the directors of our own brand, Dirty Astronauts, which is really up-and-coming. We met in college, doing Fine Art, kept in contact and now we thought we’d merge our different mediums of work.
> *Sharlon:* We’ve been looking at Dadaism, and how Dadaism as a movement changed the world through Constructivism.
> 
> ...


Brilliant


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2011)

That bloke in the photo in ed's post looks scarily like Cruella De Ville


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2011)

sim667 said:


> That bloke in the photo in ed's post looks scarily like Cruella De Ville



I bet that's real fur he's wearing as well


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I bet that's real fur he's wearing as well


It is, it says in the article..

I think we should find this man, and hooooooorang him!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2011)

sim667 said:


> It is, it says in the article..
> 
> I think we should find this man, and hooooooorang him!



I didn't read the article. Looking at the picture was enough to tell me it's something I wouldn't be interested in 

eta:  Right, I took a peek 



> *Is that real fur you’re wearing?*
> 
> Yes, but it’s vintage. I have an argument against those people that say you shouldn’t wear fur: If it’s vintage, the crime’s already been done. You shouldn’t chuck it away, that would be as harmful to the environment.



ah, it's vintage!  That's ok then


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2011)

http://louiebanks.yolasite.com/

Here's his website, he manages to make everyone he photographs look like a hermaphrodite. Which is pretty difficult to do.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 13, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Here's his website, he manages to make everyone he photographs look like a hermaphrodite. Which is pretty difficult to do.


What do hermaphrodites look like then?

I think you're confusing this with androgyny.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 13, 2011)

gabi said:


> ive never really got the anti-hipster thing.


It's not a new thing.




			
				Blossom Dearie in the 60s said:
			
		

> I'm hip
> I'm no square
> I'm alert
> I'm awake
> ...


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 13, 2011)

gabi said:


> ive never really got the anti-hipster thing. each to their own.
> 
> but yeh. looks like a bit of an own-goal for vice.


 
With you there but  to be fair to VICE they pretty much take the piss out of everything


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2011)

stephj said:


> What do hermaphrodites look like then?
> 
> I think you're confusing this with androgyny.



Possibly...... My work proxy wont let me google hermaphrodite to check what I've actually just said.

Regardless he still looks like cruella de ville.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 13, 2011)

...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2011)

Edited: idiotic post


----------



## gabi (Oct 13, 2011)

editor said:


> My mate who lives on the Lower East Side of NYC could give you some pretty good reasons to feel the hate, but that's a different story.



i seem to remember a shot of you on here rockin a pretty hip look waiting for a train in NYC in the 80s


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 13, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Edited: idiotic post


No it wasn't, it raised a smile


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

gabi said:


> i seem to remember a shot of you on here rockin a pretty hip look waiting for a train in NYC in the 80s


Indeed I was, but I was on the dole at the time and I wasn't getting daddy to buy me an apartment so I could move into an 'edgy' area. I never understood why my NYC mate had got so bitter until I went over and saw what had happened.

Besides, _punk-rock-and-roller-on-the-dole-ah!_ was never a hipster thing. I was way too uncool for that


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> With you there but to be fair to VICE they pretty much take the piss out of everything



There was one issue really early on that was dedicated to taking the piss out of vice and it's readership, and championing things they hated.

I didn't even notice until the next issue when they revealed the 'gag'


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 13, 2011)

Vice magazine is dire. My flatmate keeps in the bathroom. I've been meaning to have words about that.

Although that Sardinian takeaway they're posing outside is actually very good.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

Any excuse to post this again


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 13, 2011)

sim667 said:


> http://louiebanks.yolasite.com/
> 
> Here's his website, he manages to make everyone he photographs look like a hermaphrodite. Which is pretty difficult to do.



 I wonder if you have to be using a Mac browser in order for his site to render properly? :/ Just sayin'

I'm not gonna have a 'go' at hipsters though, I may have been considered one back in the day...


----------



## Corax (Oct 13, 2011)

I still don't think I've ever met a 'hipster' in real life.  I'm probably too far down the food chain tbh.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 13, 2011)

pinkmonkey said:


> I wonder if you have to be using a Mac browser in order for his site to render properly? :/ Just sayin'
> 
> I'm not gonna have a 'go' at hipsters though, I may have been considered one back in the day...


Probably, but if you use the arrow keys you can scroll pretty well in windoze.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 13, 2011)

quite but that's not the point is it?


----------



## gabi (Oct 13, 2011)

editor said:


> Indeed I was, but I was on the dole at the time and I wasn't getting daddy to buy me an apartment so I could move into an 'edgy' area. I never understood why my NYC mate had got so bitter until I went over and saw what had happened.
> 
> Besides, _punk-rock-and-roller-on-the-dole-ah!_ was never a hipster thing. I was way too uncool for that



G'wan then. lets see that piccie again then. let us be the judge.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

gabi said:


> G'wan then. lets see that piccie again then. let us be the judge.


It's up here somewhere.

I had to tell the dole that I was going to Wales for the fortnight when I took the trip and I travelled to the States on the cheapest, most hideous airline - El Al.

When I got to NY I was so poor that I had to get drunk on their dreadful beer in the street and then try and get someone to buy me a (mini) pint when I got into a bar. The place was ruddy terrifying back then too.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 13, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Vice magazine is dire. My flatmate keeps in the bathroom. I've been meaning to have words about that.
> 
> Although that Sardinian takeaway they're posing outside is actually very good.



Do they still do the Japanese-girls-in-cotton-panties photo shoots in every issue?

One reason why hipsters are smarter than punks.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't read the article. Looking at the picture was enough to tell me it's something I wouldn't be interested in
> 
> eta: Right, I took a peek
> 
> ah, it's vintage! That's ok then



He's a bit thick if he thinks that chucking away a fur will harm the environment beyond releasing a few grammes of whatever agent was used to "cure" the hide. It'll just biodegrade like it does on dead animals (like the one on his head).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 13, 2011)

editor said:


> It's up here somewhere.
> 
> I had to tell the dole that I was going to Wales for the fortnight when I took the trip and I travelled to the States on the cheapest, most hideous airline - El Al.



El-Al. You flew Jew!
The reason it was cheap is no fucker would fly them back in the '70s and '80s because of the possibility of someone having planted a bomb or the probability of someone hijacking the plane. 
The reason it was hideous is because El-Al employed (and still employs, apparently) some of the moodiest, misanthropic sacks of shit ever to work the aisles this side of Ryanair. I'm still convinced that El-Al used to employ people who failed the interview for Aeroflot!

Best way to upset El-Al staff: Ask "so, this is the national airline of Saudi Arabia, is it?".


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> El-Al. You flew Jew!
> The reason it was cheap is no fucker would fly them back in the '70s and '80s because of the possibility of someone having planted a bomb or the probability of someone hijacking the plane.


They were the rudest bunch of fuckers I've ever flown with and the security was off-the-scale intrusive. The food was REALLY shit - I still don't know what it was - and the passengers on the plane were rude as fuck too - in fact the while experience was horrible from start to finish.

I even had to take out my drumsticks and play a bit on the counter to prove I was a drummer!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 13, 2011)

editor said:


> They were the rudest bunch of fuckers I've ever flown with and the security was off-the-scale intrusive. The food was REALLY shit - I still don't know what it was - and the passengers on the plane were rude as fuck too - in fact the while experience was horrible from start to finish.



I don't actually know *anyone* who's used them more than once, it's too much like torture. Even my distant family in Israel don't use them!



> I even had to take out my drumsticks and play a bit on the counter to prove I was a drummer!



FFS!!!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 16, 2011)

editor said:


> > Sorry, Vice is taking the piss out of hipsters? I look forward to Carp World magazine's impending article on 'Why Fisherman Are Wankers'.



That fashion dos and donts thing in Vice has been taking the piss out of hipsters for years - and of course also creating more sophisticated hipsterism through a process of approval carrots and snearing sticks. Judging people (particularly based on work/clothes/looks) in one way or another is a key part of the modern hipster, and Vice are masters at it.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 16, 2011)

I know for a fact from the horses mouth that this project was supposed to be a celebration of all the creative things going on in the area. Vice got involved for a bit of coverage and skewed the perception completely thus fucking them over. People aren't too pissed off as shitloads of publicity is better than none.

Vice = SugarRape. They are mostly cunts


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 16, 2011)

This is not new, but it particularly applies to this: just because you dress in a "creative" way, it doesn't make you creative.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 16, 2011)

It's not about being creative, it's about being 'a creative'.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 16, 2011)

Vice fucked them over and gave the wrong perspective


----------



## Boycey (Oct 17, 2011)

i will forgive vice almost anything for their web tv thing has occasional moments of utter brilliance. "the only way is dalston" was only ever going to elicit this kind of response from any media outlet... n1 buoy, any examples of the creative things going on in the area?


----------



## Mapped (Oct 18, 2011)

It's not my scene, it came up in conversation on Friday, but I'll try and get some contributions from my mates in the know


----------



## Mapped (Oct 18, 2011)

Haven't had contributions yet, but it's looking like the person who's making my partners wedding ring is based in Dalston


----------



## Boycey (Oct 18, 2011)

there are quite a few small workshops in the area, have been for a long time. can't see how it would make good telly though... and the "the only way is dalston" tag really does point to it being about the fashionistas in the area...


----------



## Mapped (Oct 18, 2011)

I know. The guys who were behind this are friends of friends. I've asked for contributions to this discussion, but I haven't had any response yet. Might not get any either.....


----------



## Boycey (Oct 18, 2011)

mention of how the so called "creatives" moving into the area has pushed the people running _actual _creative spaces out to bow etc. would be interesting to see on major telly channel


----------



## sim667 (Oct 18, 2011)

isvicthere? said:


> This is not new, but it particularly applies to this: just because you dress in a "creative" way, it doesn't make you creative.



I would say most of the truly talented creative people I know/teach tend to be the most plain looking people ever


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 18, 2011)

gabi said:


> ive never really got the anti-hipster thing. each to their own.



Are you a hipster?


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 18, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> It's not about being creative, it's about being 'a creative'.



That was my point.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 18, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's a bit thick if he thinks that chucking away a fur will harm the environment beyond releasing a few grammes of whatever agent was used to "cure" the hide. It'll just biodegrade like it does on dead animals (like the one on his head).


but you also have to replace the coat, using valuable resources.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> but you also have to replace the coat, using valuable resources.



He's a plastic Dalstonian/a "Hipster". He won't need a new coat where he's scheduled to go.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 19, 2011)

They seem to be moving slightly West up the road too. Newington Green, where I live, is suddenly becoming more skinny jeaned by the day. And we've just had a new tapas restaurant open that charges like a bloody Michelin starred joint. £15 for a small plate of seafood? FACK OFF! Oh, and a new "organic bakery" opened a couple of weeks ago a little furthur up the road.

The end is nigh


----------



## sim667 (Nov 14, 2011)

Apparently the first episode is out


----------



## sim667 (Nov 14, 2011)

Et voila

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/dalston-superstars/dalston-superstars


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 14, 2011)

A show about horrible people, made by horrible people. How edifying


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> A show about horrible people, made by horrible people. How edifying



Do you believe in Santa as well?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

that show was so like #fail


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2011)

By Christ, this is quite the biggest crock of self-absorbed shite I've seen.

Please say it's a parody. It _must_ be a piss-take.

Edit: Ah yes. It is one. And not a very funny one either. Supremely pointless.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

it wasn't a funny parody - Nathan Barley lite


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it wasn't a funny parody - Nathan Barley lite


Nathan Barely was about a thousand times funnier - and more accurate.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2011)

editor said:


> By Christ, this is quite the biggest crock of self-absorbed shite I've seen.
> 
> Please say it's a parody. It _must_ be a piss-take.
> 
> Edit: Ah yes. It is one. And not a very funny one either. Supremely pointless.



 was there ever any doubt?

Agree that's it's nowhere ear as clever as Barley but they're young and dumb. Still, I'd give a fail (no need for a #)


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 14, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Do you believe in Santa as well?



Real or not, it's still what I said it was


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> was there ever any doubt?
> 
> Agree that's it's nowhere ear as clever as Barley but they're young and dumb. Still, I'd give a fail (no need for a #)


Even as a parody it's self absorbed shite. The film makers clearly think they're all _hilariously_ witty, whereas in reality I imagine there's precious little between them and the objects of their ridicule.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 14, 2011)

It's horrifying.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Even as a parody it's self absorbed shite. The film makers clearly think they're all _hilariously_ witty, whereas in reality I imagine there's precious little between them and the objects of their ridicule.



It's a more a rip-off of Jersey Shores and that kind of thing but still not very well done.
I liked the Tumblr joke but that's kinda personal as someone rambled on to me about Tumblr a while back.


----------



## soonplus (Nov 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Even as a parody it's self absorbed shite. The film makers clearly think they're all _hilariously_ witty, whereas in reality I imagine there's precious little between them and the objects of their ridicule.



that is what is so confusing, Vice magazine should take a lot of responsibility for the sort of culture they are ridiculing, also their magazine's production is based on the stupid engines of this behaviour

i just re-read a story from a Judge Dredd collection where there was a storyline around "simping" ...which reminded me of Vice


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> I still don't think I've ever met a 'hipster' in real life. I'm probably too far down the food chain tbh.


they tend to avoid sub level sewer nazis... like most rational people...


----------



## Corax (Nov 15, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> they tend to avoid sub level sewer nazis... like most rational people...


Bless you too Garf.  

When did I rattle your cage?  

Oh wait - are you going off my avatar?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2011)

First time I watched it  - managed to have two of the videos playing at the same time, but starting at different times - so it was echoey, and people kept taking over each other - improved it a lot, I thought it was how they made it until I saw there were 2 videos playing


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 16, 2011)

It's when you see stuff like this you wish Charlie Brooker still had his column in the Guardian Guide.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

ska invita said:


> That fashion dos and donts thing in Vice has been taking the piss out of hipsters for years .


I have the book - TBH they take the piss out of anything that breathes, not especially hipsters, I thought it was very, very funny.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 18, 2011)

its important when one is young to seem entirely daft to pretty much every perosn who is no longer young
Daft haircuts, clothes, ways of speaking, behaving etc
Dalston has always had its fair sare of dim gits thinking they knew it all, I mean yonks ago I was one of em!!!!
Difference today is its all being corporatised, mainly by the clever and manipulative amongst the trendy young crew itself
But thats not new - the loathesome  creature once ran a mag called "the student" - after tht a record shop will the BIGGEST selection of bootlegs - he later was ell bis in antin bootlegging - plus ca change
Call yesself Branson - is a pickle no place on my plate
There have always been the daft and the greedy parasite


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 24, 2011)

I just saw the blonde guy from that fake documentary


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 25, 2011)

> Sorry, Vice is taking the piss out of hipsters? I look forward to Carp World magazine's impending article on 'Why Fisherman Are Wankers'.



The first rule of hipster club is, never admit you're a hipster. Examples;


The OP
London Fixed Gear and Singlespeed


----------



## Edie (Nov 25, 2011)

I never know what to make of people like this  On the one hand I really like the way they don't give a shit and wear whatever the fuck they like and they look like they are having fun. In Leeds you don't get so much of that but some in Headingley and it makes me smile (in a good way cos fuckit your only young once!). On the other they all seem so far up there own arse cos they seem to genuinely be taking it all seriously. Even the parody is serious


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 3, 2011)

pinkmonkey said:


> I have the book - TBH they take the piss out of anything that breathes, not especially hipsters, I thought it was very, very funny.


Vice is a hipster bible though, no escaping it


----------



## ska invita (Dec 3, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> London Fixed Gear and Singlespeed



Amazing - that hipster thread ran to 245 pages! Do you think it touched a nerve


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2011)

Well old but the odd minor tittle to be found.


----------

